# New guy from Wichita Kansas



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello and welcome to AT.


----------



## barcher (Jan 1, 2006)

*Greetings*

from a fellow Kansan


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## paulaboutform (Dec 3, 2006)

*welcome from canada*

Hey Tim,
I'm also a new guy. The amount of information to be found here is amazing. Good luck and have fun.
Paul


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Archer1976. Have fun here.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

paulaboutform said:


> Hey Tim,
> I'm also a new guy. The amount of information to be found here is amazing. Good luck and have fun.
> Paul


Also :yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Paul. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## Archer1976 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks guys I appreciate the warm welcome.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Archer1976 said:


> Thanks guys I appreciate the warm welcome.


Hey buddy, a little advice, don't aim at your arrows. It get expensive! It's good to see you here!


----------



## Archer1976 (Mar 6, 2007)

LOL I usally do not have that probelm, if I get a few honest three-inch groups @ 20 yards in a day it is a good one. But it is happening more often now so I will have to be careful. My target is one of those from Gander Mountain with four targets on one side so I don't really have an excuse. It one those.. alright....damn things. I guess if you got to buy more arrows it is better than losing them or breaking them.


----------



## kshoytman86 (Mar 8, 2007)

*hello*

Hello fellow Kansan, I too am new. My brother has had an account on here for quite awhile now, so i figured i better get one started. I dont know about you but I'm lookin forward to April 1st for spring turkey.


----------



## Blood trail (Feb 23, 2007)

:welcome: Good luck to ya


----------



## Bowman991 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Welcome Neighbor!!*

In Topeka here...Welcome to AT!!!! An questions can be asked and lots of fine pics to be seen.


----------



## Archer1976 (Mar 6, 2007)

I am glad you guys said something, I was on the KDWP website a few weeks ago, and read wrong. It said that tags for Unit 4 was limited and the application deadline was Feb,16. I double checked myself and found out Unit 4 is western Kansas, looks like I have plans to make and equipment to buy. Oh, yea and broadheads to sharpen and most importantly arrows to fling.:wink:


----------



## TravisinWV (Sep 14, 2005)

welcome to the AT!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------

